# TuneIn Radio



## GMC (7 mo ago)

Hi All,

I just joined this forum and could use a little help. I've had my model 3 for over 3 years and in the last few days, my TuneIn radio option has disappeared from my touchscreen. I subscribe to the premium service but I have no way to access TuneIn anymore. Has anyone else encountered this problem or has Tesla dropped Tune In from their entertainment platform? Thanks in advance for any assistance!


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

I still have TuneIn and use it in my 2018 Model3. Premium connectivity.

There are ways to suppress unused media from the list of media options - perhaps TuneIn is deselected in your car.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

@GMC welcome to the forum.

So if you touch and hold one of the icons on your screen, do you get to this pop up of editing selections:


----------



## GMC (7 mo ago)

Thanks for the responses! I clicked on the icons and it brought up the screen you show above but oddly, TuneIn is not an option for me anymore. So strange. I’m trying to figure out a way to add it back in!


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

GMC said:


> Thanks for the responses! I clicked on the icons and it brought up the screen you show above but oddly, TuneIn is not an option for me anymore. So strange. I’m trying to figure out a way to add it back in!


Does it show up on your media dropdown menu? (Radio, Streaming, Spotify, Tune In, Bluetooth, etc)


----------



## GMC (7 mo ago)

Unfortunately, the icon has vanished. So frustrating!


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

GMC said:


> Unfortunately, the icon has vanished. So frustrating!


Did it happen after an update? I know there was an update about two weeks or so ago, and then another last week.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

GMC said:


> Unfortunately, the icon has vanished. So frustrating!


Has anything else disappeared? Perhaps compare your icons to the ones I pictured above. And if you have an orange Streaming icon, can you get to a list of media options like this:


----------



## GMC (7 mo ago)

Bigriver said:


> Has anything else disappeared? Perhaps compare your icons to the ones I pictured above. And if you have an orange Streaming icon, can you get to a list of media options like this:
> View attachment 44107


Yes, I got to the same screen but mine shows Caraoke and then skips to Tidal. I think I may wait for the next update to see if it reappears. I don’t think there is a way to actually troubleshoot this with a Tesla representative?


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

GMC said:


> I don’t think there is a way to actually troubleshoot this with a Tesla representative?


Well actually there kind of is a way. I would suggest to use your app to schedule a service appointment. Choose infotainment issue. Then it asks if it is software or touchscreen. I would call this software. Then you can describe the problem and I think it lets you attach pics of the problem. It should cause Tesla to reach out to you, and I am guessing they will push a software update to you.


----------



## GMC (7 mo ago)

Bigriver said:


> Well actually there kind of is a way. I would suggest to use your app to schedule a service appointment. Choose infotainment issue. Then it asks if it is software or touchscreen. I would call this software. Then you can describe the problem and I think it lets you attach pics of the problem. It should cause Tesla to reach out to you, and I am guessing they will push a software update to you.


Awesome, thanks! I scheduled an appointment for next week. Hopefully, it will be fixed with an update but, if not, they'll send a technician out. Thanks everyone for the support!


----------



## mrau (Nov 22, 2018)

@GMC you may want to double check your Audio Settings/ Sources to see if Tune-In has been deselected by mistake.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

lost TuneIn today. local traffic station was not broadcasting (confirmed later on another radio) so I wanted to switch to TuneIn. Was just not there. Not even in the selection list.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

lance.bailey said:


> lost TuneIn today. local traffic station was not broadcasting (confirmed later on another radio) so I wanted to switch to TuneIn. Was just not there. Not even in the selection list.


This appears to be a software bug.

Try rebooting the computer to see if that brings it back.
If not, the next software install might bring it back.
You can also request a Service Appointment. They should be able to reset/reinstall software remotely in order to bring it back.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

Good advice Brad. I did do a couple of reboots on the way home (nothing else to do, I had no traffic radio  ) but they did not help.

An hour or so after getting home I went out to the car and TuneIn was back. The car in that time had not been rebooted, not gone into deep sleep and was just sitting and charging like a good EV. sigh.

We'll see in a few minutes if TuneIn is still there or not. If my local traffic station is still not broadcasting over FM, i'll need something to keep me on the straight and narrow.


----------



## Tocky (5 mo ago)

GMC said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just joined this forum and could use a little help. I've had my model 3 for over 3 years and in the last few days, my TuneIn radio option has disappeared from my touchscreen. I subscribe to the premium service but I have no way to access TuneIn anymore. Has anyone else encountered this problem or has Tesla dropped Tune In from their entertainment platform? Thanks in advance for any assistance!


The same problem.


----------

